# Eddy Curry update.



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14900136/page/2/




> Q: If the New York Knicks get off to another lousy start in 2006-07, do you think owner James Dolan will finally have the courage to pull the trigger and fire Isiah Thomas? If so who would make a good replacement?
> — Anthony Goodley, Bronx, N.Y.
> 
> A: Speaking of former Knicks coaches who'd love to come back ... how about Jeff Van Gundy? I believe he'd love to return to the Knicks, finding out the grass is not always greener. He was beloved in New York, and it's a great place to work if the fans are on your side. I bet he'd love that job back. *I believe the Knicks will be better, though the reports this summer from friends in the big Chicago summer games are that Eddy Curry hasn't looked good.* I've been saying he'll be better with a coach who'll embrace him and a chance to get in shape after last summer's heart issue and trade.
> ...



not good news at all. I hope he's wrong.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

I'd love for Phil to come back.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damnit! Ewing was right, the guy has no desire!


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14900136/page/2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a shame that a man who went to college to study the art of literature and writing could only offer us vague indescriptive comments such as my friends told me so. Curry doesn't look good but what about him doesn't look good? Have they seen the man play? Is that what their refering to? Have they seen the guy up close and commented on his physical condition? How close a view did they get to really know if this guy is out of shape? How long ago was the last time they saw him? Those comments have hardly cleared anything up for me personally. I'm going to have to wait I guess to see what's up.

Even worse is the idea of bringing Jeff Van Gundy back to the Knicks. Personally, I would care not to have any quitters as soon as times get bad on my team especially if he were in a respected position as head coach. Besides, aside from running plays largely developed by Pat Riley, Van Gundy hasn't proven to do much of anything especially when he hasn't had the same key players to work with since his New York days. That maybe the reason he's trying to pick up all of the Knicks used parts (Mutombo, Weatherspoon, Baker, Ward, Jackson, Oakley, etc).


----------



## inuyasha (Sep 21, 2005)

frank9007 said Curry was doing fine! :curse: :clown: 

Hopefully Curry steps up and doesnt let the knicks down.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Phil Jackson is a toolshed


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14900136/page/2/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't belive this garbage, trust me i have my sources and their more credible than this guy. Curry is doing fine.

He's been working out in Chitown like always cept for last year(Heart Condition) but Isiah has been monotoring the situation. He's working out with Grover like he always does except for last year due to his hear condition.

Isiah has sent Aguirre to work with him. Aguirre has said that Curry is right where the Knicks want him to be.

Curry right now is 7'0 feet and he looks even stronger. Remember the Bulls always wanted him at 285 but Grover din't think that was the correct weight for EC. 

He will probably be like 300+ pounds but he will still be light on his feet with insane athetic ability and more streght.

EC will be fine this year. Aguirre said that he's teaching Curry how to use his body, nobody taught Curry how to do that, not in Chicago and not in High School.

Curry came out of High School having pretty much no fundemantals. He used only his athletic ability and his strenght. He used that same formula in Chicago. 

If you look at Shaq O'neal he moves faster and he knows how to use his body. If Aguirre and Assistant coach George Glymph can get him to learn the fundemantals, and use his body corectly Curry will be a superstar in a few years.

Check out this BEAST 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=52RJTuUpFks
http://youtube.com/watch?v=JQucXd2lbBI


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

inuyasha said:


> frank9007 said Curry was doing fine! :curse: :clown:
> 
> Hopefully Curry steps up and doesnt let the knicks down.


I am right, this guy knows nothing.

Season will start soon and you will see.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> I am right, this guy knows nothing.
> 
> Season will start soon and you will see.


I hope you're right Frank, we sha'll see in approx. 3 weeks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

One of the guys on the bulls board, that played some pickup games with Eddy in Burrs Ridge, says that Eddy just walks down the court, he doesn't even run.

And Tim Grover is awful, he's been working with Curry since predraft 2001, with no results.


----------



## inuyasha (Sep 21, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Don't belive this garbage, trust me i have my sources and their more credible than this guy. Curry is doing fine.
> 
> He's been working out in Chitown like always cept for last year(Heart Condition) but Isiah has been monotoring the situation. He's working out with Grover like he always does except for last year due to his hear condition.
> 
> ...


someone overrates/loves Curry a bit too much...


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

inuyasha said:


> someone overrates/loves Curry a bit too much...


Overrate? Nah he's underrated actually. 

I like Curry as a player, he has all the tools to become a superstar big man in the NBA. Nobody can deny that.

Will he become that superstar big man? Only time will tell. 

After all he did get mis managed in Chicago and in High School, so now that he's got coaches that know what they are doing then now he's got a chance.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

sloth said:


> One of the guys on the bulls board, that played some pickup games with Eddy in Burrs Ridge, says that Eddy just walks down the court, he doesn't even run.


Bulls Board hmmm? 



sloth said:


> And Tim Grover is awful, he's been working with Curry since predraft 2001, with no results.


Tim Grover is the best in the business. The Buls are the ones that got in the way of Grover with their idiotic weight demands.

Grover knows that a guy with Curry's frame should weight more than 285, Bulls tought otherwise and it hurt EC and Grover.

Isiah and the Knicks will let Grover do his thing and they will monitor everything.


----------



## inuyasha (Sep 21, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> Overrate? Nah he's underrated actually.
> 
> I like Curry as a player, he has all the tools to become a superstar big man in the NBA. Nobody can deny that.
> 
> ...


I think its more work ethic or at least fundamentals that are holding him back. He has a huge body, but he still doesnt know how to fight double teams and such.


----------



## Kman (Sep 23, 2006)

Im glad we got rid of him .


----------



## inuyasha (Sep 21, 2005)

Kman said:


> Im glad we got rid of him .


Hes been working under the same guy for years and still hasnt improved greatly.


----------



## inuyasha (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyways, i hope the Curry situation isnt as bad as the article says. I do not want the Bulls to get a good pick! Dont let me down!


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> And Tim Grover is awful, he's been working with Curry since predraft 2001, with no results.


i dont think its tim grover's fault, i'd go with eddy curry on that one. tim grover has the endorsement of dozens of pros, inlcuding MJ, its not his fault some overweight, disinterested zero doesn't want to work.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

why are we paying attention to a sports article written by msnbc? That's no better than trying to get your sports scores from the 10 o' clock news.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

sloth said:


> One of the guys on the bulls board, that played some pickup games with Eddy in Burrs Ridge, says that Eddy just walks down the court, he doesn't even run.
> 
> And Tim Grover is awful, he's been working with Curry since predraft 2001, with no results.


Somehow, I find it hard to believe that your average NBA talent would come on a message board and reveal information unless he was lying. Hell, I could say I played with Kobe Bryant after he flew me on a private chartered plane to Asia where I later dunked on him...TWICE. Don't mean that it's true. 

Obviously you haven't watched Curry if you haven't seen any results. Take a look at NBA.com and you'd notice that his stats actually increase with time and he's only 24 years old.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kman said:


> Im glad we got rid of him .


Hey, I'm glad you got rid of him too because as a Knick fan he makes our present and future so much brighter. How is the Tim Thomas and Mike Sweetney deal working out for y'all?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Hey, I'm glad you got rid of him too because as a Knick fan he makes our present and future so much brighter. How is the Tim Thomas and Mike Sweetney deal working out for y'all?


You mean Greg Oden and Tyrus Thomas?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

frank9007 said:


> Bulls Board hmmm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eddy will never get better. He doesn't have the motivation or desire to do so. His best season was the one where he was down at 285, but it got ended short at the hands of Eddy, because like always, he has to cheat, and take the easy way out, and took diet pills, which led to his irregular heart beat.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Eddy will never get better. He doesn't have the motivation or desire to do so. His best season was the one where he was down at 285, but it got ended short at the hands of Eddy, because like always, he has to cheat, and take the easy way out, and took diet pills, which led to his irregular heart beat.



sloth really?

do you have proof of that, because last i heard that was a rumor that was never confirmed by any1.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kman said:


> Im glad we got rid of him .


Me too


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> Hey, I'm glad you got rid of him too because as a Knick fan he makes our present and future so much brighter. *How is the Tim Thomas and Mike Sweetney deal working out for y'all?*



LOL, talk about falling into the trap. Eddy Curry gets paid $60M, the bulls got a ton of cap space, they got tyrus thomas, and if thomas was a knick he would have the most trade value on the team, and best of all, the bulls will be switching your first rounder this year, so expect a pick in the 23-27 range. this trade set the knicks back even further, everyone knows that besides some diehard knicks fans


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Never saw this article before, but looks like Eddy has self esteem issues too!

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/360620p-307293c.html



> *The Daily News has learned that in the summer of 2004, Curry, in an attempt to lose weight, either knowingly or unknowingly began taking ephedra, a controversial diet supplement that increases metabolism. It is not recommended for anyone with a heart condition and federal investigators have linked ephedra to at least 100 deaths - including that of Orioles pitcher Steve Bechler - and to strokes, seizures and heart attacks. It was banned by most sports leagues, including the NBA, long before the federal government finally outlawed its sale last year.*
> 
> According to a source, the pills were provided by Tim Grover, the Chicago-based trainer whose A-list clients include Michael Jordan and Alex Rodriguez. Curry denied taking ephedra, saying the weight loss was the result of a low-carb diet. Grover did not return phone calls made to his office.
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Never saw this article before, but looks like Eddy has self esteem issues too!
> 
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/360620p-307293c.html


who is the source ?

how does he/she know? what's their relationship to being in the know on this?

_sources_ can say anything . I remember sources saying George W. Bush is a smart man who cares about everything and everybody doesn't make it true. 

Tim grover doesn't say it (notice I used an actual name) eddy curry doesn't say it in fact both say the opposite, so who should I believe 2 grown men in the know or an unnamed source whom isn't even forthcoming with his name or how he/she comes about such info yet knows so much .

i'll remain unconvinced .


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> who is the source ?
> 
> how does he/she know? what's their relationship to being in the know on this?
> 
> ...


Well would it be in either Tim's or Eddy's best interest to say that Eddy took a substance banned from the NBA....?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sloth said:


> Well would it be in either Tim's or Eddy's best interest to say that Eddy took a substance banned from the NBA....?



yeah ...doesn't answer who the source is? 

whats their interests in this ?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

sloth said:


> You mean Greg Oden and Tyrus Thomas?


You should take a quick look at your roster because no where on it have I seen a Greg Oden listed on there. I do however Greg Oden listed to play later on in the year with a college team in Cincinnati.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> LOL, talk about falling into the trap. Eddy Curry gets paid $60M, the bulls got a ton of cap space, they got tyrus thomas, and if thomas was a knick he would have the most trade value on the team, and best of all, the bulls will be switching your first rounder this year, so expect a pick in the 23-27 range. this trade set the knicks back even further, everyone knows that besides some diehard knicks fans


Alright, we paid $60 million to a 24 year old who has shown the potential of contributing big in games and the propensity to make them more and more consistent over the past few years. The Bulls paid the same amount if not more to Ben Wallace, an accomplished 32 year old who is on the decline. You tell me what's the better investment especially when you consider how young the Bulls team is. Those guys aren't even in their prime and likely not ready to challenge for a title so while it improves there team, the question is what for? They'll be stuck with Ben's contract in the near future when he can't quite play up to the billing of "Big Ben" and still have not managed to look up any key y So oung players. Seems to me that they are counting their chickens before they hatch. Also, the fact that you believe Thomas would have the most value on the Knicks is a telling sign that your a Net fan and just that. Before, we dub this guy as some star commodity, let's actually see if he can hold his own in the NBA or turn into a perennial bench player like a former LSU alumni that is quite similar, Stromile Swift. I look forward to the start of the season before we see how eats crow because your making alot of bold statements without considering what may happen when the stars align for us.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I don't get the whole bad contract on Ben thing. If we can get 3 good years out of him before he really starts to decine (which is likely), we can then trade his big fat expiring contract.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

sloth said:


> You mean Greg Oden


Pipe dreams.




sloth said:


> and Tyrus Thomas?


You mean Stromile Swift part 2? 

ChiTown ain't getting a lottery pick it's just impossible. Only way ChiTown gets a lottery pick this year is if Larry Brown coaches the Knicks this upcoming season.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

sloth said:


> I don't get the whole bad contract on Ben thing. If we can get 3 good years out of him before he really starts to decine (which is likely), we can then trade his big fat expiring contract.


You traded your Franchise center in Curry that (Paxson wanted to keep) he led you to the best record since MJ left (47 wins and 35 losses) and the Bulls were dangerous anytime he was on the court. 

He was your inside post presense that you still don't have, and have not replaced. He was your leading scorer aswell.

Curry makes things easier when he is on the floor for his teamates. His inside threat opens things up for everyone. 

Neither Ben Wallace nor anyone on your team can give you the valuable things Curry gives you (Inside scoring) His passing and his fundemantals will get better under Isiah/Agurire/Glymph and at that point thats when Curry can turn from being good, into a superstar.

Curry will always be good he will make numerous all star teams, the only question is will he turn the corner and become a superstar. 

Only time will tell.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> Alright, we paid $60 million to a 24 year old who has shown the potential of contributing big in games and the propensity to make them more and more consistent over the past few years. The Bulls paid the same amount if not more to Ben Wallace, an accomplished 32 year old who is on the decline. You tell me what's the better investment especially when you consider how young the Bulls team is. Those guys aren't even in their prime and likely not ready to challenge for a title so while it improves there team, the question is what for? They'll be stuck with Ben's contract in the near future when he can't quite play up to the billing of "Big Ben" and still have not managed to look up any key y So oung players. Seems to me that they are counting their chickens before they hatch. Also, the fact that you believe Thomas would have the most value on the Knicks is a telling sign that your a Net fan and just that. Before, we dub this guy as some star commodity, let's actually see if he can hold his own in the NBA or turn into a perennial bench player like a former LSU alumni that is quite similar, Stromile Swift. I look forward to the start of the season before we see how eats crow because your making alot of bold statements without considering what may happen when the stars align for us.


- $60M for potential? Steve Nash gets $66M on his contract, so you should save the money for free agents of his calibur, thats my whole point. Anyway, the knicks also gave Jerome James $32M for 'potential'.

- Ben Wallace: 4 time all-star, 4 time defensive player of the year, 5 time All NBA defensive team, 15.3 rebs/game in 2003, 1 ring. Comparable to Curry though.....

- what's the better investment? That's a joke that the question was even asked. 

- The Bulls are a serious threat in the East and have by far, the best defensive team. They could have one of the best individual defensive teams of all time with Wallace, PJ Brown, Nocioni, Hinrich, Duhon, Adrian Griffin, and Luol Deng. Wow....

- Thomas' value has nothing to do with me being a Nets fan. He was the #5 pick of draft and rated by many as the top prospect in the class. He actually HAS star potential. 

- Bold statements? The only bold statements made in this thread are Curry is going to be good and so are the knicks. I just spit out facts in this post, there are no bold statements. 

- You have officially given the Bulls capacity to trade for Kevin Garnett... and still have left over chips


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Doesn't he have to turn the corner, and be a guy whose turnovers aren't more than assists/blocks/steals combined first before he even thinks about turning the corner to be an allstar, and after that thinking about turning the corner to be a superstar.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> You traded your Franchise center in Curry


Franchise Center? He plays in 25 minutes per game because he is so out of shape, has a severe heart condition, and is one of the worst defenders in the league. He has an incredible penchant to foul, turns the ball over more than anyone at his position, his rebound/40 minute stats were in the bottom 5 of NBA Centers, and worst of all:

had a +/- of -388 last year..... -388!
http://www.82games.com/0506/0506NYK1.HTM 

[Check Curry's rank on the Knicks last year, it is UGLY]


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> - $60M for potential? Steve Nash gets $66M on his contract, so you should save the money for free agents of his calibur, thats my whole point. Anyway, the knicks also gave Jerome James $32M for 'potential'.
> 
> - Ben Wallace: 4 time all-star, 4 time defensive player of the year, 5 time All NBA defensive team, 15.3 rebs/game in 2003, 1 ring. Comparable to Curry though.....
> 
> ...



We'll just see how ridiculous it is to question resigning a 24 year old up and coming to a 32 over the hill, undersized big man. Seriously, your comparing the accolades of a man, 8 years the senior of another. While your at that, you should compare Shaquille O'neal to Yao Ming. This is exactly why that the answer we both are looking for, while not present itself in the course of one season but rather in the following seasons. That way, we can see just how much signing Ben has meant to the Bulls and vice versa for the Knicks who should see Eddy in his prime.

As for the "facts" your refering to, I hardly see any. Besides the highlights of Wallace's career (which were misused anyway), all I see our opinions, case and point, the Bulls being one of the best defensive squads of all time. Aside from Ben Wallace and PJ Brown, who on that team has been honored as an all-defensive player? Don't get me wrong, they have some pretty good individual defenders whose skills are magnified in the system they play but by no means do I think a team that young could achieve that title. I could already think of the Spurs who should be a better defensive team this year. 

Here's another good one, "the capacity to trade for Kevin Garnett." You should take a quick look at the Wolves roster before jumping to any conclusions like that one. They are laden with SEVERAL long term deals to several average role players. Contracts such as those are very unattractive because on top of having to keep a role player that you could sign for half the price and a third of the length, you also have the added burden of not being able to move that player. Anyone here should know that this league doesn't operate solely on talent. If it did, players like Vince Carter would not be traded for the likes of Eric Williams and Aaron Williams principally. There is a financial aspect which is often overlooked and what must be understood is this, if you move a superstar like KG, you better be prepared to get as much financial flexibility along with young talent as you possibly can. Why? Because your attendance is going to fall flat on it's face as well as your team's marketability. You've seen it with the Raptors in Toronto after Carter got dealt, you've seen it with the Hornets after Davis got dealt (although attendance was already low) and you've seen it after Kenyon Martin went to the Nuggets. What's the solution to restoring your franchise's marketability and still make a profit despite lower attendance, the main goal of any business? Answer is lowering your payroll as fast as you possibly can and hopefully acquire a couple young players to play the "we'll get better in the future" game. The Bulls can provide the young players but they can not provide that financial flexibility which is generally at the forefront of a cunning business man's mind. So let's not count your egg's before they hatch.

P.S., Eddy Curry is already good which is evident by the fact that he's already one of the best scoring center's in the game. If he actually begins to get starter minutes, I think he'll qualify as an all-star. As for Thomas, there were thousands of top potential players in the draft. The Italian kid who went number one and a bunch of other people tooting Rudy Gay's horn. Does that mean anything in today's league? Kwame Brown was designated as that yet Richard Jefferson is the most effective player in that draft. Michael Olowokandi was that and he's now looking to be a 3rd string center on the King's bench. I could care less for who people designate as a top prospect in the draft because alot of times, they can not even hang around in th NBA.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

sloth said:


> Doesn't he have to turn the corner, and be a guy whose turnovers aren't more than assists/blocks/steals combined first before he even thinks about turning the corner to be an allstar, and after that thinking about turning the corner to be a superstar.


I never knew that the measure of a dominant big man is the number of assists and steals he garner's. Someone should tell Shaq that story before it's all said and done. Fact of the matter is, I do not believe Curry will be a superstar. I do believe he can be a quasi all-star since he has improved the amount of things he does within the time he does it, every year. Once he gets those consistent minutes and once he hits his prime, you can judge him then. Until then, stop acting as though a guy that's just 24 years old as a veteran.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

kconn61686 said:


> Franchise Center? He plays in 25 minutes per game because he is so out of shape, has a severe heart condition, and is one of the worst defenders in the league. He has an incredible penchant to foul, turns the ball over more than anyone at his position, his rebound/40 minute stats were in the bottom 5 of NBA Centers, and worst of all:
> 
> had a +/- of -388 last year..... -388!
> http://www.82games.com/0506/0506NYK1.HTM
> ...


That's a bull**** site and you know it. Alright, let's start off with the difference in points when the player is on the floor. The stat shows that with Curry on the floor, they scored 388 less over the course of the season. Do you know what the explanation of that can be? The fact that we played in more half court sets with him. That means LESS SHOTS while milking the shot clock until the final seconds results in lower percentages for a team composed of mostly volume shooters. Volume shooters do better getting a bunch of shots, volume shooters suck taking percentage shots. With Curry on the floor, they took percentage shots with Curry off, volume hence the fact that they scored more points. That also helps explain the drastic difference in Offense and Defense ppg and why Larry Brown is no long coach of our team. In fact, I believe that helps form an umbrella of what is wrong with this information. We were an offensive team forced to play as a defensive one when we were not that good a defensive team to begin with. Our strength's were forced into weakness and our weakness still remained that resulting in the record we had. Under Isiah, things should be different because he knows what this team can do and then you will be able to judge us.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kconn61686 said:


> Franchise Center? He plays in 25 minutes per game because he is so out of shape, has a severe heart condition, and is one of the worst defenders in the league. He has an incredible penchant to foul, turns the ball over more than anyone at his position, his rebound/40 minute stats were in the bottom 5 of NBA Centers, and worst of all:
> 
> had a +/- of -388 last year..... -388!
> http://www.82games.com/0506/0506NYK1.HTM
> ...


You lost credibility with the *"severe heart condition" *rant. If you had a *"severe heart condition"* he would have been forced to retire. It never ceases to amaze how erroneous your posts continue to be in this forum.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> You lost credibility with the "severe heart condition" rant. If you had a "severe heart condition" he would have been forced to retire. It never ceases to amaze how erroneous your posts continue to be in this forum.


how is it erroneous when a bulls doctor suggested he retire.....

his condition is susceptible to the one that hank gathers had

heraldtribune.com at the time of the incident:

*



The Bulls saw more than a financial risk. They feared the worst-case possibility: that Curry could die while playing basketball. John Paxson, the Bulls' general manager, had said that he would not have allowed Curry to play this season, his last contractually with Chicago, unless he took a DNA test.

Click to expand...

 *

its just laughable that the entire league is pitying the eddy curry situation, EXCEPT for the diehard knicks super fans.... you can call me erroneous, but atleast im in the 95% majority....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The Paxson not letting Curry play had nothing to do with Eddy's heart, well his heart condition, it had more to do with his heart on the basketball court, or lack there of, and him just plain not being a good player. Nothing about a DNA test was there when Paxson was offering 3 years 19 million, or the qualifying offer, Eddy wouldn't sign it, so Paxson demanded the DNA test, basically as a means to run Eddy out of town. Bottom line is, Paxson didn't think Curry was a good player, and he went over and fleeced the Knicks.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

If it makes Bulls fans feel better, okay, fine... Eddy Curry is a risk. He hasn't proved to be a star center yet, and may never live up to his potential due to a lot of factors.

But he's still twenty-four and better than most centers in the league. And right now all you have is Sweetney and Tyrus Thomas to show for him. Oden is a possibility, though certainly not a likelihood. And when you consider that possibility, you must consider the possibility that the Knicks are not as bad as you have convinced yourselves they are.

As for Nets fans... um... last time I checked this was a Knicks board, and the only other team this thread was referencing was the Bulls (although not directed at them). So why are you here? Are you done already discussing the illustrious history of the NY/NJ/Brooklyn Nets? I guess I would be too if my all-time greats consisted of Derrick Coleman and Armon Gilliam.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> If it makes Bulls fans feel better, okay, fine... Eddy Curry is a risk. He hasn't proved to be a star center yet, and may never live up to his potential due to a lot of factors.
> 
> But he's still twenty-four and better than most centers in the league. And right now all you have is Sweetney and Tyrus Thomas to show for him. Oden is a possibility, though certainly not a likelihood. And when you consider that possibility, you must consider the possibility that the Knicks are not as bad as you have convinced yourselves they are.
> 
> As for Nets fans... um... last time I checked this was a Knicks board, and the only other team this thread was referencing was the Bulls (although not directed at them). So why are you here? Are you done already discussing the illustrious history of the NY/NJ/Brooklyn Nets? I guess I would be too if my all-time greats consisted of Derrick Coleman and Armon Gilliam.


Nah Ewing he is just "trolling" like he always does, and I'll call him out on his bs posts everytime.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Nah Ewing he is just "trolling" like he always does, and I'll call him out on his bs posts everytime.


You go Kitty, wreck shop!


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

yea i was giving my two cents on the eddy curry scenario, its just that it seems like trolling b/c knicks fans* *stop **generalizing an entire fan base* *and then they deal with the reality of the situation

*-Kitty*


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Kitty said:
 

> You lost credibility with the *"severe heart condition" *rant. If you had a *"severe heart condition"* he would have been forced to retire. It never ceases to amaze how erroneous your posts continue to be in this forum.


You would think any heart condition is a pretty serious matter. It's not as if he had an ingrown toe nail or even a broken nose. So in nature I'd think any heart problem is severe.

-Petey


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Petey said:


> You would think any heart condition is a pretty serious matter. It's not as if he had an ingrown toe nail or even a broken nose. So in nature I'd think any heart problem is severe.
> 
> -Petey



as of now all eddy is known to have is an "athlete's heart " meaning its larger than the avg. heart but gven the amount of excercise he partakes in its normal.

all the drama is because they wanted to test for the likelyhood of a serious heart issue(not even if he had it because he doesn't) ....and since he's still living its still a no on that one as far as any1 knows.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Da Grinch said:


> as of now all eddy is known to have is an "athlete's heart " meaning its larger than the avg. heart but gven the amount of excercise he partakes in its normal.
> 
> all the drama is because they wanted to test for the likelyhood of a serious heart issue(not even if he had it because he doesn't) ....and since he's still living its still a no on that one as far as any1 knows.


It it really that simple? Considering the NBA is full of 360 ~ 450, plus players in the developmental league, when there are so few causes like Curry, DC and Tractor, won't consider it the norm.

-Petey


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Petey said:


> It it really that simple? Considering the NBA is full of 360 ~ 450, plus players in the developmental league, when there are so few causes like Curry, DC and Tractor, won't consider it the norm.
> 
> -Petey



I hate to say it Petey but it is. The moment eddy is actually diagnosed with a "real" heart problem like the one they at one time thought he had ...its academic, he is retired .

that moment, that second , his career is over. no one will play him not even the knicks and more importantly eddy should not want to play.

the DNA test was not to see if he had the heart ailment it was to see if he was likely to get in the future...an important difference, he did not have it if he did he would not be playing anymore.

there are enough players with relatively small heart ailments even arrhythmia who play , but they thought he might have the kind of arrhythmia that can prove fatal.

he doesn't have it and he wont test to see if genetically disposed to get it in the future and thats the long and the short of it , I am positive he will go through a battery of tests before preseason because there is no worse news than a player dropping dead in the middle of an nba game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> I hate to say it Petey but it is. The moment eddy is actually diagnosed with a "real" heart problem like the one they at one time thought he had ...its academic, he is retired .
> 
> that moment, that second , his career is over. no one will play him not even the knicks and more importantly eddy should not want to play.
> 
> ...


 
Good post, hey Grinch you remember Monty Williams? 9 years in the league and he was actually diagnose with hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what is wrong with Curry, until then saying the kid has a *"severe heart condition"* is just more propaganda by folks who aren't doctor's nor have any inside information on his so called "heart condition" to have a valid point.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Good post, hey Grinch you remember Monty Williams? 9 years in the league and he was actually diagnose with hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what is wrong with Curry, until then saying the kid has a *"severe heart condition"* is just more propaganda by folks who aren't doctor's nor have any inside information on his so called "heart condition" to have a valid point.


Or so that they can feel better about themselves for letting go of a 6'11 24 year old with enormous potential :biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Or so that they can feel better about themselves for letting go of a 6'11 24 year old with enormous potential :biggrin:


You're combining two groups. There are those that want to bash the Knicks and then there are Bulls fans.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> Don't belive this garbage, trust me i have my sources and their more credible than this guy. Curry is doing fine.
> 
> He's been working out in Chitown like always cept for last year(Heart Condition) but Isiah has been monotoring the situation.



:laugh:


Thank god Isiah Thomas is "monotoring" the situation. His sage wisdom and oversight should put Knicks fans' worries to rest. Situation: under control.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Good post, hey Grinch you remember Monty Williams? 9 years in the league and he was actually diagnose with hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, I'm still waiting for someone to tell me what is wrong with Curry, until then saying the kid has a *"severe heart condition"* is just more propaganda by folks who aren't doctor's nor have any inside information on his so called "heart condition" to have a valid point.


the thing is and people absolutely dont want to know this when they talk about eddy when they want to bash him.

is that you can play your whole career with the ailment and nothing usually will happen

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/1999/1012/110895.html



> "He did have some problems and we think at this point it may have been a heart attack that did him in," said Sy Goldberg, Chamberlain's lawyer.
> 
> 
> If that is the case, it is possible he suffered from ventricular arrhythmia, an irregular beat in the heart's lower chamber, the body's main blood pump.
> ...


approx. 25 years after his career ended he may have died from it... then again maybe not, but he likely had the same condition that they wanted to test eddy for in the future 

having that condition isn't a death sentence , but in about 2% of those who have it, it is,they can die from physical activity ...and they will die right there the moment they fall out(less than 6 min. according to the article) basically like hank gathers did who had the malady about 10-12 years ago.

and i remember monty and his hypertrophic cardiomyopathy, he had an issue but it was fixed with medication he had the weaker kind , that can be treated ... and he came back to play. he had his issue in the other valves of the heart where its not really dangerous... if treated.

the bottom line is there is nothing wrong with Curry, even if he did develop it he would likely have a very long and happy life, and for some reason that bothers some people, its almost some like to have fun badgering people on an internet board they would like to see a man(curry) stricken with an ailment so some1 else they dont like(Zeke usually) looks bad or because the knicks are based in new york, or maybe they are just that ignorant to what they are posting on....sad if you ask me who wishes no harm on any1.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

BTW, Larry Bird had a heart problem as well.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> BTW, Larry Bird had a heart problem as well.


His was only physical.


----------

